# 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!?



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

REPOST FROM THE PASSAT B6 FORUM, BUT I NEED ADVICE QUICK
so as the topic states.
it's actually my dad's car, me and him both got VW the same day, labor day. me an R32 and he got a 08 passat 2.0t. 
first off, the car is a daily driver, currently has 19xx miles on it. it was bought brand new with 14 miles on it and has no mods.
beginning of this week, the oil pressure alert comes on.







we check the dipstick and it is bone dry. we add enough oil so that it levels off at the center/midpoint on the dipstick. now end of this week, after about 300-400 miles, we check and the level is under the minimum








there is no leakage anywhere underneath the engine, no leaks from the oil drain screw or filter. 
it doesn't puff black smoke, but that doesn't mean it still doesn't burn oil. i looked at the exhaust tips, and alot of black soot around the tips and on the outside/inside of the tips. 
i'm saying it has to be something internally wrong, pistons rings/seals damaged, installed wrong???







i mean, where is this oil going!!!??? 
it's a brand new freakin car and this happens? 
anyone? would this be a factory defect?
i made an appt for tuesday/wed for vw service to check it out, i'll wait to see what they say, but at this point i am ready to ask for a new car!







i don't want them fixing the problem, when the oil could've affected/damaged other components throughout the vehicle.
should i even bother with the dealer, or simply plead my case to VWoA??
input please, and has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (vdub_jetta)*

Do a little search here. Very common for the 2.0T to burn a quart of oil per 5k, or more. I've read VW says up to 1 qt per 1k miles is within spec...though that does seem extreme. 
Simple solution...check the oil.


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

To use enough oil in 2000 miles for the oil pressure warning to come on means you have a very serious problem. I would not accept VW's declaration that 1qt/1000 miles is acceptable, but it sounds like you are consuming at an even faster rate than that.
The dealership will probably do an oil consumption test, where they fill the engine and ask you to report back at certain intervals for measurement. If it's this bad, I think they will take action - be it new engine or new car. 
If I was consuming 1 qt / 1000 miles and VW wouldn't correct the problem, I would probably sell the car. I think in this case, with such low mileage it would be fair for VW to help you into a brand new Passat of equal configuration. You might have to pay some pro-rated amount for the miles driven on your passat.


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

UPDATE:
well they topped off the oil, added 1 1/2 quarts becuase it was low, and this amount it was low was only from maybe 200-300 miles now of driving.
they started an oil consumption test. 
right now have 2141 miles on it, i was told to come back in 1000 miles, they will check it out then, and if need be come back again in 500 miles, and we'll go from there. 
just sucks that this will take this long, especially since the car is not driven that much. might have to do some long range trips now 
obviously, if the oil level light comes on before 1k, i will go in and then it'll be that much more serious.
but yea, they will try to fix it before they replace anything! 

WHAT'S AN "OP" BTW??? 
ok, now, do i also call VWoA and start a claim while this is going on at the vw dealer??


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

As far as I can tell this sounds like a defective motor or even turbo. You could even do 2000 rpm's for 20 min and see if that helps or switch to a little bit thicker oil. I use Castrol Syntec 5w/50 on my 1.8T and use 1/4 of quart every 3000 miles and I now have 40k on it and its been chipped since 13000 miles. Its seems like the break in oil they use just isnt cutting it anymore. Most likely to thin of oil in the car.


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (92vrcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92vrcorrado* »_As far as I can tell this sounds like a defective motor or even turbo. You could even do 2000 rpm's for 20 min and see if that helps or switch to a little bit thicker oil. I use Castrol Syntec 5w/50 on my 1.8T and use 1/4 of quart every 3000 miles and I now have 40k on it and its been chipped since 13000 miles. Its seems like the break in oil they use just isnt cutting it anymore. Most likely to thin of oil in the car.

hmm, interesting, but i'm not touching a thing now with this consumption test. i'm actually hoping for the oil pressure light to come on asap so that I can: 
1) go to the dealer and rub it in their face, and 
2) get them to replace the engine even quicker.


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## jettakev2 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_jetta* »_ 
ok, now, do i also call VWoA and start a claim while this is going on at the vw dealer??


Give the dealership a chance to first: find out what is causing the excessive oil consumption. second: fix the problem. That is what a dealership does.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (jettakev2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettakev2* »_
Give the dealership a chance to first: find out what is causing the excessive oil consumption. second: fix the problem. That is what a dealership does. 

right, except when they all decide "there is no problem". they got mine from 1 quart per 1000 miles to 1/2 quart and they think everything is fine now. every mechanic I know thinks this is a huge crock of shiz, especially considering the fact that there are plenty of 2.0T's out there that dont consume any oil.
so either:
1. their QA tolerances absolutely suck and they cant build every engine the same
2. there is something wrong with my car and they just dont want to eat it by fixing the real problem.
either way I'm uber pissed off at VW right now


----------



## CRex (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (strider5)*

that sucks.. this is why I am afraid to buy another vw. Can you lemon law your vw?


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

You guys do realize you can get a second opinion from a different dealer right? Just because one says one thing that doesnt mean that another will say the same. VW Dealers like to pull work from eachother and you may get a dealer that will fix this problem to win your business. I use to do this all the time, when I was working at a dealer.


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (92vrcorrado)*

well the car just came back from the dealer. we dropped it off about 500 miles into the 1000 mile consumption test.
the dealer topped it off with another quart of oil and told to come back again in 500 miles for further inspection/teardown. teardown!!!







WTF







can't they already figure that something is wrong with the car.
and they are pretty intent on fixing everything and not even considering replacing the engine or the vehicle for that matter.
are there any outside companies, like the BBB or lemon law advocates to contact to try to get a new vehicle?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

Right, because it could be something as simple as a broken pcv valve.
If you give them a chance to work through the VW Tech line, then the results could benefit many people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Right, because it could be something as simple as a broken pcv valve.








ok, but don't you think they'd figure it out if it was as "simple" as a broken pcv valve. the car has been in there twice, for about 2 working days a piece.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

I feel your pain, and I'm sorry that you have to jump through these hoops.
However, I can not make any assumptions about your independent vw dealer service. At least they are doing the consumption tests and not turning you away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I feel your pain, and I'm sorry that you have to jump through these hoops.
However, I can not make any assumptions about your independent vw dealer service. At least they are doing the consumption tests and not turning you away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

true, they are doing what they're supposed to, even though it's a PITA and takes forever
just sucks cuz i got my .:R the same day as my dad got the 08 Passat, and we've both been having problems since the get-go. so that prolly why i'm so pessimistic about the entire situation.


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

well, after another 500 miles, car was dropped off again. another 1/2 quart of oil was added







and the service rep, it's no prob now, since that is what vw specs say is allowable for oil consumption in the 2.0t engine for a 500 mile period. 
we were told to bring the car back again in another 500/1000 miles and let them check it. this car has become a back and forth to work and within local vicinities vehicle only. two cross country trips have been cancelled due to this! 
and when i asked about going to floride, since that was the plan for the holidays, i was told to check and if necessary add oil during stops in the trip.














retarded!!
i'll keep you all posted in another 500/1000 miles.
btw, anyone else having these kinds of problems and this severe?? anyone else receiving the same service from the dealer?


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

VW customer care basically told me to go to hell when I asked for my warranty to be extended because of this, so I wrote a paper letter explaining my situation to VWoA consumer affairs.
I just got a letter back 2 days ago, and they also have told me it's my tough luck.
All I have to say at this point is: enjoy it while it lasts. this is my 3rd new VW in 9 years, and *I will NEVER buy another VW, or an Audi. I have already told all my close friends and family about this, and will continue to tell people that VW customer care is a freakin JOKE, and that they couldn't care less about the satisfaction of a customer once they have your money*
my brother is an ASE mechanic and is now a service writer for GM. he was in utter disbelief when I told him this. he said he would normally be told by corporate to either replace the engine or initiate a buyback.
NICE JOB VW

















_Modified by strider5 at 1:55 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_VW customer care basically told me to go to hell when I asked for my warranty to be extended because of this, so I wrote a paper letter explaining my situation to VWoA consumer affairs.
I just got a letter back 2 days ago, and they also have told me it's my tough luck.
All I have to say at this point is: enjoy it while it lasts. this is my 3rd new VW in 9 years, and *I will NEVER buy another VW, or an Audi. I have already told all my close friends and family about this, and will continue to tell people that VW customer care is a freakin JOKE, and that they couldn't care less about the satisfaction of a customer once they have your money*
my brother is an ASE mechanic and is now a service writer for GM. he was in utter disbelief when I told him this. he said he would normally be told by corporate to either replace the engine or initiate a buyback.
NICE JOB VW
















_Modified by strider5 at 1:55 PM 12-14-2007_


in about 11 months, I am getting away from VW...VWs are too buggy and seems vwoa is very slow to react to issues...we pay too much for vehicles nowadays to have to worry whether a warranty item can/will be fixed
just go with infiniti, bmw, or acura...in general, they really ARE much better cars


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
just go with infiniti, bmw, or acura...in general, they really ARE much better cars


indeed. I'm considering the 08 accord v6 ex-l. hell of a car for 28k.
in case anyone was curious, here are the stats given by consumer reports for most reliable carmakers. these values are "percent better than average reliability" and include standard deviations.
honda - 48% - medium range from 15-70%
acura - 44% - tiny range from like 35-55% - good quality control
scion - 43% - small range
subaru - 38% - medium range all above 0
toyota - 38% - huge range from -60 to +80
lexus - 34% - medium range from -20 to +65
infiniti - 31% - range is -60 to +60
...
bmw - 3% - range is -40 to +50
...
volkswagen - *-40%* - *range from -140 to +20*
mercedes - -57% - range is -110 to -10
land rover - -153% - range is -195 to -130
so basically you still have a tiny chance of getting a VW with average or a little better reliability. they specifically warned against the 2.0T.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

*AUL* Has a really good warrenty. I have a number of someone who can get you one.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (92vrcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92vrcorrado* »_ *AUL* Has a really good warrenty. I have a number of someone who can get you one. 

VWoA suggested I buy a warranty also.
lemme get this straight. a company sells me a lemon and refuses to fix it during the normal warranty period, and then suggests that I shell out $2000 for an extended warranty????






















what kinda farked up logic is that?? even suggesting that makes me wanna drive it down to the honda dealer and trade it right f'n NOW.


----------



## RybickiVW (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

Don't get lawyers involved as they are the only ones to get the money not you. push the issue with the customer hotline. Trust me.


----------



## GLIDRIFT (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (RybickiVW)*

i had the same problem and this is what it was....the PCV valve was bad causing the oil to enter the intake which in turn causes a huge amount of carbon buildup in the car which then causes your spark plugs to foul out and then makes your injectors clogged up which then turns into your valves being saturated with carbon, which vw bishes wont warranty even though the pcv valve cause all those problems so the techs will want to charge you 4-5 hours to clean the valves by hand and then you have to pay for the plugs and injector flushes......good luck man...im actually in a legal matter with them idiots now...


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (GLIDRIFT)*

nice. I'm not getting any attorneys involved. I will just get rid of the car at a convenient time by trading it in for a brand that actually cares about customers and problems with their cars. yeah, believe it or not, they still exist


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (bcze1)*

My 2007 Passat 2.0T burns 2 quarts of oil between oil changes. The dealer has not corrected the problem when first discovered in July 2007. We are now discussing options - 1) replace engine, 2) repair engine, 3) take car back under Maine lemon law -paperwork to be filed shortly, 4) trade me out of the car.
From Google links, I've learned that VW is aware of the problem and it probably is the turbo charger. The dealer, to date, has denied this.
The dealer did tell me that they had to replace the turbo in another customer's 2.0T because the turbo was defective and was using an excessive amount of oil.
I've had 2 Passats prior to this vehicle - both with the 1.8 turbo engine. Neither vehicle burned oil.
If we do go the lemon law route, I will also be exploring a class action lawsuit against VW. It seems that the problem with the 2.0 turbo is quite pervasive.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_My 2007 Passat 2.0T burns 2 quarts of oil between oil changes. The dealer has not corrected the problem when first discovered in July 2007. We are now discussing options - 1) replace engine, 2) repair engine, 3) take car back under Maine lemon law -paperwork to be filed shortly, 4) trade me out of the car.


wow lucky.
my 2.0T was burning TEN quarts of oil between changes. now that it is "fixed" and "normal" it only burns FIVE quarts between changes. whew, I gotta tell ya, I feel SO much better now.








to date, I've been told to go to hell by 1) my dealer 2) VWoA customer care phone 3) VWoA corporate response to my written letter.
All three of those entities say there is absolutely nothing wrong with my car, despite the fact that the large majority of 2.0T engines do not use oil beyond a reasonable amount--say, 1 quart per 5000 miles.


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

Your post, and others, have persuaded me to take one option off the table - trading out to another VW since it appears that the 2.0T is a bad engine. That leaves now only two options - fix the thing or take it back under the lemon law. Will keep you posted.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_Your post, and others, have persuaded me to take one option off the table - trading out to another VW since it appears that the 2.0T is a bad engine. That leaves now only two options - fix the thing or take it back under the lemon law. Will keep you posted.

it sucks because I really do love my car, but I feel like VW has put me in the position of:
1) pay nearly $2000 for a 100k warranty to make sure I dont get screwed into paying for a new engine
2) play the long shot and dont buy the warranty, and go into financial ruins if I have to pay for a new engine
3) take a loss right when the warranty is going to expire and trade it for something I have more faith in
at this point, unfortunately #3 looks bets to me. and even though it will be a big loss I can subtract the $2000 I would pay for the extended warranty from that loss.
what boggles my mind is that the warranty would probably cost VW corporate $500, and they wont spend that $500 to keep a long-time customer. I told them very plainly that I would never buy another VW/Audi if they dont do the right thing here and make me feel secure in my car. It's absolutely nuts.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

the cost of warranties are completely negotiable. Never pay pressented price.
also you can buy an extended warranty whenever you ( thru any used, or new car dealer) want, providing its purchased prior to your factory warranty's expiration.
also read the fine print, I honor extended warranties thru my shop, and for the most part they are good, except for the ones who cover windsheild washer pumps, and not abs pumps! ( Ford)


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_My 2007 Passat 2.0T burns 2 quarts of oil between oil changes. The dealer has not corrected the problem when first discovered in July 2007. We are now discussing options - 1) replace engine, 2) repair engine, 3) take car back under Maine lemon law -paperwork to be filed shortly, 4) trade me out of the car.
From Google links, I've learned that VW is aware of the problem and it probably is the turbo charger. The dealer, to date, has denied this.
The dealer did tell me that they had to replace the turbo in another customer's 2.0T because the turbo was defective and was using an excessive amount of oil.
I've had 2 Passats prior to this vehicle - both with the 1.8 turbo engine. Neither vehicle burned oil.
If we do go the lemon law route, I will also be exploring a class action lawsuit against VW. It seems that the problem with the 2.0 turbo is quite pervasive.


Why would 2 quarts in 10,000 miles be a problem of any kind? I'd take the 2.0TFSI engine any day, even with that oil consumption. Not that it is normal, to be expected, or that my car would...
I still don't get this.
When people did 3,000 mile changes, they likely would have never noticed or be bothered about the fact that that 1/2 quart was missing at 2,500 miles...


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
I still don't get this.
When people did 3,000 mile changes, they likely would have never noticed or be bothered about the fact that that 1/2 quart was missing at 2,500 miles...

that's HIS car. trust me, you'd notice in MY car. even if I threw money out the window by changing top-quality synthetic every 3000 miles, I would be magically missing just over 3 quarts before they "fixed" it. now that it's "normal", I'd be down 1.5 quarts (thats a dry dipstick, well below MIN)


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

regardless, that type of consumption isn't normal. My touareg doesnt burn, nor does my eurovan, or did my passat 1.8t with every bolt on imaginable.
Do something before its too late.
Ride VW like a 2 dollar Who**, make them fix the issue. Surely you cannot be the only group with this problem. I see it too at my shop.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (vdub_jetta)*

try another dealer. sometimes that works very well for me


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (feels_road)*

10,000 miles? An oil change is every 5,000 miles.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_10,000 miles? An oil change is every 5,000 miles. 

Please recheck your manual. Only the first two are at 5k for "normal" driving. Then it's 10k intervals for "normal" driving.
New vw 2.0T's here must use not only vw 502.00 spec oils, but also must be on the vw approved list.


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (syntrix)*

My car is using 2 quarts of oil every 5000 miles.. The oil is being changed every 5000 by the VW dealer where the car was purchased. The paperwork to return the vehicle under the Maine Lemon Law will be completed and filed by the end of December. The oil will continue to be changed every 5000 miles at the other VW dealer in the area. In my lifetime, I have purchased 16 vehicles - only two have used oil past the negligible level. The first to use oil was a used 1969 Ford Fairlain. After the valve job, under warranty, oil consumption dropped to negligible. The second, is the 2007 Passat 2.0T that VW to date has refused to fix.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_ In my lifetime, I have purchased 16 vehicles - only two have used oil past the negligible level. The first to use oil was a used 1969 Ford Fairlain. After the valve job, under warranty, oil consumption dropped to negligible. The second, is the 2007 Passat 2.0T that VW to date has refused to fix.

well let's congratulate VW for matching 1969 american engineering with the 2.0T. they must be so proud.








I thought for sure my written letter to consumer affairs would have had *some* result, other than the "sorry we can't help you" letter I got from them. way to go VW








I have rarely felt such buyer's remorse. I realize I'm in a forum dedicated to VW's, and I myself have been somewhat of a VW fanatic, but trust me when I say your viewpoint changes really quickly when it's YOUR car they refuse to fix.


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (jimrand)*

Just checked the oil. 1.4 quarts in 1900 miles = 3.68 quarts in 5000.


----------



## kondor (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (strider5)*

Contact the PA Attorney General, Consumer Affairs Division and describe the issue reasonably. Provide him the mailing address of VOA Customer Service in your complaint. At the same time, send a registered letter to VOA citing the particulars and informing them that you are listing the vehicle as a lemon and expect them to either replace the engine or the car.
DO NOT BUY AN EXTENDED WARRANTY. They have already proven that their service department is incompetent, so don't pay them a couple thousand more in the process.
Also, check the De VAG site as there is a VP for Customer Relations - US coming here after Jan 1, 2008. Have a letter waiting for him when he gets here.
There is a serious problem with your unit as the consumption is excessive.
This is a common problem with many individual dealers and some manufacturers. 
If it were me, I would make sure that each time I visited there was more than a pint missing. All days lost count toward the lemon law. Get the process working.
By the way, the 2.0T cannot endure a 10k OCI with 502 oils because of fuel dilution in the oil. The fact that the oil problem began after many miles after break-in, indicates that there is a problem other than a "normal" consumption level for that engine. 
I might add that the 2.0T requires a heavy foot. Putt-Putting around town will clog everything up. Does your father drive it or just putt around? You have had cold weather there for awhile now and the fuel dilution is worse in cold weather if short trips are involved.
Make sure you don't post anything you don't want examined by VWOA in any forum.
And, try another dealer. They aren't all dishonest. Have your brother find you an independent VW tech in the area and have him examine the air pollution components and sensors.
VW doesn't care if you buy or don't buy their products. If you don't, someone else will. All the Yugos that were here sent here were sold! And Edsels. And ....
By the way, when that light comes on, why haven't you called a wrecker? They deserve a wrecker bill everytime it comes on. That builds up the lemon law time credits.


----------



## seprovos (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (kondor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kondor* »_Contact the PA Attorney General, Consumer Affairs Division and describe the issue reasonably. Provide him the mailing address of VOA Customer Service in your complaint. At the same time, send a registered letter to VOA citing the particulars and informing them that you are listing the vehicle as a lemon and expect them to either replace the engine or the car.
DO NOT BUY AN EXTENDED WARRANTY. They have already proven that their service department is incompetent, so don't pay them a couple thousand more in the process.
Also, check the De VAG site as there is a VP for Customer Relations - US coming here after Jan 1, 2008. Have a letter waiting for him when he gets here.
There is a serious problem with your unit as the consumption is excessive.
This is a common problem with many individual dealers and some manufacturers. 
If it were me, I would make sure that each time I visited there was more than a pint missing. All days lost count toward the lemon law. Get the process working.
By the way, the 2.0T cannot endure a 10k OCI with 502 oils because of fuel dilution in the oil. The fact that the oil problem began after many miles after break-in, indicates that there is a problem other than a "normal" consumption level for that engine. 
I might add that the 2.0T requires a heavy foot. Putt-Putting around town will clog everything up. Does your father drive it or just putt around? You have had cold weather there for awhile now and the fuel dilution is worse in cold weather if short trips are involved.
Make sure you don't post anything you don't want examined by VWOA in any forum.
And, try another dealer. They aren't all dishonest. Have your brother find you an independent VW tech in the area and have him examine the air pollution components and sensors.
VW doesn't care if you buy or don't buy their products. If you don't, someone else will. All the Yugos that were here sent here were sold! And Edsels. And ....
By the way, when that light comes on, why haven't you called a wrecker? They deserve a wrecker bill everytime it comes on. That builds up the lemon law time credits.









Well put, sir.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (kondor)*

kondor: doesnt it matter that the car is 24 months old now? I thought I was well out of the lemon law.
otherwise, very well put. thank you!


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Passat 2.0T burning oil! help!? (kondor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kondor* »_I might add that the 2.0T requires a heavy foot. Putt-Putting around town will clog everything up. 

Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Super 180s (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm... this would be an interesting way to lemon law a car... just constantly siphon off a little oil from the dipstick tube and claim the car's burning oil outside VW specs.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (Super 180s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super 180s* »_Hmm... this would be an interesting way to lemon law a car... just constantly siphon off a little oil from the dipstick tube and claim the car's burning oil outside VW specs.









normally I'm a pretty "do whatever you want" guy, but this kind of underhanded stuff gives customers a bad rep to dealers every bit as much as the few underhanded dealers have given the masses.
how would I feel if I saw a post in a forum where service techs were talking about a car burning oil and one casually said "oh yeah that car's burning oil, just add a little and then tell the customer everything is okay".
sorry, but I gotta give this post a big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

Interesting comment. I found out how the "test" was administered by my original dealer and how the "test" was supposed to have been administered. The car is now going to dealer #2 for a fair oil consumption test. I'm going after dealer #1 on this one!


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_Interesting comment. I found out how the "test" was administered by my original dealer and how the "test" was supposed to have been administered. The car is now going to dealer #2 for a fair oil consumption test. I'm going after dealer #1 on this one!

how did dealer #1 do it?


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_Interesting comment. I found out how the "test" was administered by my original dealer and how the "test" was supposed to have been administered. The car is now going to dealer #2 for a fair oil consumption test. I'm going after dealer #1 on this one!

what is the right and wrong way? post up here or please pm me. i am pretty close to just leaving my original dealer and getting another opinion somehere else.


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (jimrand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimrand* »_Interesting comment. I found out how the "test" was administered by my original dealer and how the "test" was supposed to have been administered. The car is now going to dealer #2 for a fair oil consumption test. I'm going after dealer #1 on this one!

What a headache. Hope it all works out for you. 
I grew up in Scarborough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (LeChefJosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_jetta* »_well, after another 500 miles, car was dropped off again. another 1/2 quart of oil was added







and the service rep, it's no prob now, since that is what vw specs say is allowable for oil consumption in the 2.0t engine for a 500 mile period. 
we were told to bring the car back again in another 500/1000 miles and let them check it. this car has become a back and forth to work and within local vicinities vehicle only. two cross country trips have been cancelled due to this! 
and when i asked about going to floride, since that was the plan for the holidays, i was told to check and if necessary add oil during stops in the trip.














retarded!!
i'll keep you all posted in another 500/1000 miles.
btw, anyone else having these kinds of problems and this severe?? anyone else receiving the same service from the dealer?


>>>>UPDATE:
So just to fill everyone in on whats been going on. Went in to see the New Car Sales Manager at the Autobarn in Countryside, IL last night. After a few hours there, and after all the hell we raised about this car's engine burning oil, we ended up getting a brand new car as a replacement for this one. We lost a bit over a grand in getting the new car to account for the miles on the one we were returning, but in the end, I think it was worth the price to hopefully not have any future worries with the car. Lets keep our fingers crossed.
Btw, over the past 1000 miles, it took on just under a quart of oil. So yea, this oil consumption problem was not getting any better.
I dunno if it was the amount of times we came in and serviced the car and pleaded our case, or if they just decided to give in and go this route, but i'll say this much, we just never stopped trying. This should not be happening in a new car, period*.* Bottom line, we got what we wanted out of this mess, so if you're in the same situation, again, don't stop trying.


----------



## jimrand (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

Wow! I'm saving this one. Here is the issue. Oil consumption increases as the amount of oil decreases. What my dealer did was to top off the oil at each 1000 miles. This unfairly biases (rigs) the test to under report the amount of oil consumed. So, when you get the car back after the "testing" period, the oil consumption shoots up.
The dealer knows this or should know this as it was explained to me by another VW dealer. To me, this is "intentional deception to cause a person to give up property or some lawful right".
I have made an informal approach to the new owner of this dealership to gracefully exit this situation. One more week without resolution and it is to the Maine attorney general and the Feds since this involves interstate commerce.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (jimrand)*

Saving for later I also have excesive oil useage


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

another oil change for me today. 1.5 quarts down after about 2000 miles, and yet another proclamation of how my car is "normal".
I'm dealing with toyota and honda to see which car I'm trading this huge PoS in for. bye bye VW, it's been real.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rocco Sifredi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

never topped up oil in any of the VW engines I had in the past, well one 83 rabbit diesel with high miles, 1.8 8v, 2.0 16v, 2.0 ABA , and VR6 AAA, not one drip of oil added, but yeah I work for VW and that engine (2.0T BPY) is going to send them to the grave








RIP VW
1945-1998


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_another oil change for me today. 1.5 quarts down after about 2000 miles, and yet another proclamation of how my car is "normal".
I'm dealing with toyota and honda to see which car I'm trading this huge PoS in for. bye bye VW, it's been real.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm done. I leave VWoA with a big middle finger. I've traded my jetta for what I (and consumer reports) consider to be a far superior car.
to all the naysayers who claim word-of-mouth cant hurt a company like VW, we'll see about that. already all my family and friends know how I was treated and how VW refused to fix what most people would call a major engine problem.
good luck to the rest of you still putting up with this BS. I hope you prevail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettakev2 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_
I'm done. I leave VWoA with a big middle finger. I've traded my jetta for what I (and consumer reports) consider to be a far superior car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What did you get?


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (jettakev2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettakev2* »_
What did you get?

I'm not even going there in a VW forum--I just dont need the flames. Let's just say it's widely considered one of the most reliable cars on the road. Not a surprising choice given the fact that I traded my car explicitly because I perceive it as inherently UNreliable.


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (strider5)*

hey guys. we have had many 2.0T passats with this very issue at my dealership. our service department buys products from a company called "BG". they supply us with fuel injection cleaner, desludge cleaner, and various other fuel/oil additives. to make the story short, the oil consumption is due to a carbon buildup on the piston rings, thus allowing oil to be burned as it is able to enter the combustion chamber upon detonation. all we do is take out all 4 coil packs, remove the spark plugs, and pour one half can of a BG decarbon cleaner into each cylinder (you must warm the engine up first) (therefore it take 2 cans to do all 4 cylinders). we keep the car overnight and let it sit for 8-10 hours. then in the morning we use a hand pump, like a mighty vac (found at your local sears) to suck out the remaiing cleaner, if any, crank the engine with the plugs out to spray any leftover fluid out of the cylinders, and then change the oil and filter. we have hand an amazing success rate with this process and not one car has come back so far. hope this helps.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (stirfriedx9)*

no offense, but this is at least the 4th "cause" I've heard now.
1) I must not have beaten the ever-loving snot out of my car during the first 1000 miles, so now the repayment is severe oil usage
2) PCV system is faulty, even though the dealer already replaced it
3) carbon on the rings
4) tiny tolerances of the engine combined with 0-weight oil lead to huge oil usage if there is the slightest tolerance problem with rings
and as an (ex) customer, all I heard are excuses not to do a costly fix to solve the problem http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## USMA82 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (strider5)*

Hey all! 
I have a 2006 2.0T Passat with the very same problem. I currently have about 32,000 miles on it and I've been using about 1.5 qts every 1000 miles (confirmed by my VW Dealer oil consumpsion test). However, my problem didn't start until I had reached about 25,000. At that time I had some recall work which involved the PCV system. I pointed this out to my Dealer several times but they claim everything is correct.
To date my Dealer has replaced the oil filter housing and, just recently, the Turbo. I'll let you know the results after I put a few hundred miles on the car, but I'm not holding my breath after reading this forum







...


----------



## Roger2Texas (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*

I just finished reading about your horrible experience with your previous Passat you had purchased.. I'm thinking about getting a new Passat for myself and am getting a little weary after reading about these "common problems" that should really be uncommon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif have you been having the same problems with your Passat now and having any oil consumption at all? I own a 2003 Passat and notice it consumes very little but nothing out of the ordinary. Best of luck.. Roger2Texas


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (Roger2Texas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roger2Texas* »_I just finished reading about your horrible experience with your previous Passat you had purchased.. I'm thinking about getting a new Passat for myself and am getting a little weary after reading about these "common problems" that should really be uncommon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif have you been having the same problems with your Passat now and having any oil consumption at all? I own a 2003 Passat and notice it consumes very little but nothing out of the ordinary. Best of luck.. Roger2Texas

Roger, I had the same experience. my 2002 GTi 337 1.8T never used any oil.
from what I can gather, there are serious problems with a small fraction of the 2.0T's and VW simply refuses to acknowledge the problem, much less foot the bill to fix the engines (I can only imagine how much that would cost)
VW is known to basically beta test everything on customers (hello window regulators, coilpacks, etc). but at least with the past problems, they didnt involve something that would cost $20,000 to fix if you happened to be out of warranty. heh...


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_
VW is known to basically beta test everything on customers (hello window regulators, coilpacks, etc). but at least with the past problems, they didnt involve something that would cost $20,000 to fix if you happened to be out of warranty. heh...

Dude, I understand your bitter about your experience. But its also not fair to exaggerate and give opinion as fact.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Dude, I understand your bitter about your experience. But its also not fair to exaggerate and give opinion as fact. 

so it's my opinion that VW had major coilpack problems that left me and thousands of people stranded on roadsides? and my opinion that my window fell into my door like everyone else's?
maybe it's just my opinion that my car was consuming oil, and everyone else on this forum that claims the same thing just has that same opinion. no WONDER vw wouldnt fix it








I'm not bitter now--I'm driving a great car that just happens not to be a VW/Audi. now go find a dictionary and look up "opinion" and "fact". because it is a fact that VW could have avoided the three problems I listed by doing more internal QA before releasing the cars to the public.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_
I'm not bitter now--I'm driving a great car that just happens not to be a VW/Audi. now go find a dictionary and look up "opinion" and "fact". because it is a fact that VW could have avoided the three problems I listed by doing more internal QA before releasing the cars to the public.

To claim that any manufacturer beta tests components on unknowing customers is not only ignorant, but just plain insulting to every engineer that works there. Could more QC testing have been done on coil packs? Sure, but that can be said about every product on the market. Are you also claiming Toyota was beta testing the cam shafts in the V8 of their new Tundra's that saw a failure rate of >30% in initial production?
It is your OPINION that VW beta tests components on their customers. My OPINION is different. I don't doubt for a second that your car consumed oil, but it is your OPINION that it would cost $20k to remedy the situation. When in FACT its about half that.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
To claim that any manufacturer beta tests components on unknowing customers is not only ignorant, but just plain insulting to every engineer that works there. Could more QC testing have been done on coil packs? Sure, but that can be said about every product on the market. Are you also claiming Toyota was beta testing the cam shafts in the V8 of their new Tundra's that saw a failure rate of >30% in initial production?


so then kindly explain. Do Honda, Acura, Lexus, and Infiniti just have sheer luck year after year and thats why their overall reliability is higher???
and the answer is a resounding NO. they dont roll the dice and hope for a better car. they do more QA up front. (note I said overall reliability, there are certainly lemons of each brand out there)
so if VW is not doing enough QA up front they are..... BETA TESTING ON CUSTOMERS.
QED


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

Just so we're clear: You think that because VW's overall reliability is less than say Lexus, that VW is not doing enough QA up front and are therefore beta testing on customers. So by that logic ANY company that does not produce the most reliable product in their category is beta testing on their customer. So if you buy a Hot Point range, a Lexmark printer, or an Olevia flat screen TV, those companies are beta testing on you?
Sorry, but its not quite that simple. Truth is all new cars are quite reliable these days. And the difference between then best and the worst has really become fairly small. It usually is something like 96% of Honda's required no warranty visits in their first year versus 94% for VW. While that is certainly statistically significant, it certainly isn't enough to say that a manufacturer on the lower end is beta testing their final production.
In reality each company has a lot of decisions to make regarding the products they deliver to their customers. Knowing that their design and development budgets are not unlimited, because the amount of money consumers will pay for a given car is finite, car companies must decide how to best allocate their budget for their particular brand. What is most important to their customer? Performance, aesthetics, interior design, materials, gadgets, reliability, economy, longevity, etc just to name a few. Sorry, but you simply can't have them all at a reasonable price. Notice that most of the brands you quoted are premium brands commanding premium prices. Of course those companies can deliver more given their budgets. 
Customer of course choose their brand of car based on what is most important. I for one am just fine with the fact my VW may be slightly less reliable than a Camry, given its performance, handling, styling. You obviously have a different take on the matter. Which is fine, that's why there is choice in the marketplace.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*

whatever dude, VW is the best. rah rah rah. goooo VW.
dunno wtf youre talking about. 2 of the brands I mentioned are in the same price range as VW, while 2 are significantly higher. 2 of 2 is "most" now?








so maybe you hit it on the head with budget. Honda and Toyota focus on reliability, while the materials and design on VW are arguably better. I'll wave while I'm driving past you broken down on the side of the road. (I am probably biased here, too, since my Jetta stuck me on the side of the road in 100-degree weather with a baby in the car).
consumer reports latest buying guide rated my four brands in the area of like 50% better than average reliability, while VW is stuck at something like NEGATIVE 130%. I guess they're entitled to their "opinion", too.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

I never once said VW is the best or anything else of that nature. But they aren't the worst either. I do believe VW offers a lot of value when the entire package is taken into account.
Please do tell me what 2 brands among Honda, Acura, Lexus, and Infiniti are in the same price range as VW. 
I am quite comfortable with you "driving past me broken down on the side of the road" while driving your appliance on wheels. We obviously value our cars differently. Quite simply, the fact that consumer reports if your preferred reference shows how different we are. I can't stand their emotionless reviews. You value them. That does not make either of us right or wrong, simply different. Fortunately we each have choices of products in the marketplace to fit our desires.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*

my bad, I need to put down the glue bottle.
that was supposed to read Honda, Acura, Toyota, and Lexus.
different values are why VW/Audi do so well. tons of people value style over substance and I used to be one of them.
I made it very clear to VW consumer advocate that I loved every dub I have owned, and that I quietly accepted failures like coilpacks and window regs as "annoyances". I will not quietly ignore what I consider to be a major engine fault while they tell me (and others like me) that there *is* no problem.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (strider5)*

First off, you might want to check out Toyota's most recent reliability and recall history, its fallen off considerably from their prime. And they still lack style.
I never suggested you should ignore a problem you consider significant. However, when I stepped into this discussion it was simply to point out that your statement of fact regarding VW beta testing, and the cost to repair your problem were both exaggerated opinions. You are of course entitled to your opinion, and the best way to voice it is with your hard earned dollars. Which you have. 
Everyone is entitled to share their experiences here, good or bad. But there is no need to exaggerate or lie to further your own vendetta, I mean agenda. The facts of your experience should be more than sufficient.


_Modified by bcze1 at 10:17 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## ANNO2.0T (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (stirfriedx9)*

Hey all,
Thank you for letting me join VWvortex. 
I have the same oil consumption issue with my ,06 2.0T Jetta (about 1qt/1500mi, which is too much according to a Benz mechenic I spoke to). My 2.0 2000 Jetta 1qt/1000mi. 
When I had my old Jetta, I've been complaining about it for about a year, but PotamkinVW in NY finally rebuild the engine (under warrenty)at about 40,000 mi after 3 or 4 oil consumption tests. Not one drop lost after that. Too bad that they're not around anymore, because I did not have to go through a hassle like other members. 
According to the service advisor 1qt/1000mi was too much!!!
I am currently having issues with KoeppelVW. Not only are they constantly overfilling at every oil change, but the service advisor keeps telling me that 1qt/000mi is ok. After I go to them on another day to complain about the over fill, they nicely tell me to come return early in the morning so they can drain it. whenever I go there in the afternoon it's never possible. V.W.O.A. is not of any help because they told me to look for another dealer, I even complaint after taking a servey with VWOA.
I am sick of this dealer and I need to find a good honest dealer. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Try regional forums. They should be able to direct you to a reliable dealer in your area.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (ANNO2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANNO2.0T* »_Hey all,
but the service advisor keeps telling me that 1qt/000mi is ok

welcome to VWoA my friend. that is NOT your service advisor's opinion. that is, in fact, the official policy of VWoA corporate.
VWoA: your car costs very little to own because, as your manual says, you only need to change your oil every 10,000 miles
ME: but my car uses a quart every 1000 miles, and only holds 5 quarts
VWoA: yeah, thats normal
ME: so it's normal to pay $8 per quart times ten between oil changes, then pay you $90 to change my oil?
VWoA: yep
ME: but why would I need to change my oil at all if I am losing twice the capacity of my oil pan every 10,000 miles?? it's all new oil!! why not just change the filter?
VWoA: if you dont change your oil at our intervals, we void your warranty


----------



## spacemn2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Man am I glad I leased this POS. '07 wagon. Between 11k and 19k it burned 3.5 quarts. I paid the dealer to change the oil at 21k. They changed the PCV at 22k. At 25k I was down another 2 quarts. Sitting at 1500mi into a consumption test and its almost off the dipstick. I have 12 months left and its see you later VW/Audi forever. Based on what I've read I don't have the time to waste bitching and moaning to get basically nowhere with VW. 1 or 2 quarts over a 10k interval with maybe 80 to 90k on the motor, maybe. But not after the 2nd oil change.
My other car is an '02 330i. This VW is definitely not worth the extra money or trouble over the Japanese alternatives. My '03 S60 Volvo was a better car in general. For years I told people to stay away from VW's. I finally figured they had gotten their **** together and took a chance. I guess not.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (spacemn2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spacemn2* »_Man am I glad I leased this POS. '07 wagon. Between 11k and 19k it burned 3.5 quarts. I paid the dealer to change the oil at 21k. They changed the PCV at 22k. At 25k I was down another 2 quarts. Sitting at 1500mi into a consumption test and its almost off the dipstick. I have 12 months left and its see you later VW/Audi forever. Based on what I've read I don't have the time to waste bitching and moaning to get basically nowhere with VW. 1 or 2 quarts over a 10k interval with maybe 80 to 90k on the motor, maybe. But not after the 2nd oil change.
My other car is an '02 330i. This VW is definitely not worth the extra money or trouble over the Japanese alternatives. My '03 S60 Volvo was a better car in general. For years I told people to stay away from VW's. I finally figured they had gotten their **** together and took a chance. I guess not.

careful, your oil consumption could all just be a figment of your imagination or your opinion of what really happened


----------



## spacemn2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Got to the dealer at 3:30 on fri. 4 o'clock I'm in a loaner. Turns out I finally convinced them oil was going somewhere. After 1500 miles I was down a quart. I'm not expectly them to actually fix anything but they are going to call the "tech line". I'm at 28.5k now, leased until 45k. I'll post any updates if it will help anyone.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (vdub_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_jetta* »_
hmm, interesting, but i'm not touching a thing now with this consumption test. i'm actually hoping for the oil pressure light to come on asap so that I can: 
1) go to the dealer and rub it in their face, and 
2) get them to replace the engine even quicker.

Typically the oil dipstick will only show the top 2 quarts. If it was dry at any time that you are looking at serious Turbocharger/Engine damage that will surely rear it's ugly head very soon


----------



## Kingotch (Nov 15, 2012)

*3 years later and I see this post is valid*

I just bought a 2010 CPO Passat with a 24.6k mileage 2.0T. Never did I think to research oil consumption nor did it come up until I noticed the problem (after 100 miles of my driving) specifically it only came up after I googled Oil burning VW 2.0T Engine.

The car was CPO, looked new, it had a completely dealer serviced history with no major entries other than a Turbo. I inquired about the Turbo and was told it was "proactive" prep for the CPO as well as new brakes and tires. Ok, the Turbo started to raise the BS meter, but I let it slide because hell, its CPO right?!?! Well 100 miles later I take it in after the oil pressure warning comes on. I check the dipstick and its at the half mark line. I had no other measurement to baseline (who checks the oil on a new car with a fresh oil change?). They say they took out the oil, measured it and put it back in. Call it a fluke. 90 miles later the car sputters out on me and I need to have it towed 38 miles back to the dealer. The dealer says its a bad fuel injector, replaces it and changes the oil and filter and also notes excessive carbon build up in the valves and cleans it (red flag#2). When I pick it up I immediately take a dipstick reading and note it (top of hash marks, not at Max). 300ish miles later after a drive of about 200 miles the light comes on again. I check the dipstick and we're below the hash marks. I call the dealer and he tells me, we can look at it, but you know the 2.0 T burns oil right? I tell him great but I can't leave it again for three days, what kind of oil do you use and what grade, "uh I don't know, I think Pennzoil 5/30. I then add 3/4 of a quart and that brings me to about the 3/4 high on the hash marks. 

This supposedly is the improved 2.0 T right? Not sure what I should do here, I've only had the car one month and although it looks great almost new, I don't need an ulcer worrying about my new car. I didn't research the spendy DSG service intervals either, so now I'm really kicking myself :facepalm:.

Any new updates or suggestions on this issue. I'm almost ok with the adding oil part, but WTF is the burning going to lead to down the road but crusty valves, clogged injectors, fouled 02 sensors, cats and a boat load of $ burnt. 

Any advise appreciated.


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine consumes about a quart every 1000 miles = sucks. I'm done with VW after I can dump this car...

:banghead:


----------

